
The MacBook and MacBook Pro splayed-out revealing intimate details - raju
http://www.crunchgear.com/2008/10/16/the-macbook-and-macbook-pro-splayed-out-revealing-intimate-details/
======
jwilliams
The actual deconstruction is here: [http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/First-
Look/Mac/MacBook-Pro-Unibo...](http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/First-
Look/Mac/MacBook-Pro-Unibody#top)

